# صور القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى - حــــامى الإيمــان



## Maria Teparthenos (17 مايو 2009)

*صور للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى*
*حــــــامى الإيمـــــان* 




[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fthumb%2F3%2F32%2FSainta15.jpg%2F180px-Sainta15.jpg"][URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/32/Sainta15.jpg/180px-Sainta15.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]​[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fthumb%2F3%2F32%2FSainta15.jpg%2F180px-Sainta15.jpg"]
[/URL]




[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg135.imageshack.us%2Fimg135%2F2231%2F4kn8.jpg"][URL="http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2231/4kn8.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]​[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg135.imageshack.us%2Fimg135%2F2231%2F4kn8.jpg"]
[/URL]




[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg246.imageshack.us%2Fimg246%2F677%2Favakyrillosku7.gif"][URL="http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/677/avakyrillosku7.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg246.imageshack.us%2Fimg246%2F677%2Favakyrillosku7.gif"]
[/URL]






[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-05.jpg"][URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-05.jpg"][URL="http://st-takla.org/Pix/Saints/01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef/St-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-05.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL]​[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-05.jpg"][URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-05.jpg"]
[/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-03.jpg"][URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-03.jpg"][URL="http://st-takla.org/Pix/Saints/01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef/St-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-03.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL]​[URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-03.jpg"][URL="http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fst-takla.org%2FPix%2FSaints%2F01-Coptic-Orthodox-Saints_Alef%2FSt-Takla-org_Coptic-Saints_Saint-Athanasius-03.jpg"]
[/URL][/URL]





*بركة شفاعة وصلوات هذا القديس العظيم فلتكن مع جميعنا دائماً*
*آميــــــــ+ـــــــــن*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصور يا ماريان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## amad_almalk (19 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الصور يا ماريان ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا _
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
_ امين_
_شكرا كتييير للصور_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلواتة فلتكن معنا _
> 
> _ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
> _امين_
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نادر نجيب (28 مايو 2009)

بركة صلوات  البابا  اثناسيوس  تكون معاكى  ومعانا  كلنا   يا  ماريان


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 مايو 2009)

نادر نجيب قال:


> بركة صلوات البابا اثناسيوس تكون معاكى ومعانا كلنا يا ماريان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
بركته تكون معنا امين
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*
> *بركته تكون معنا امين*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (18 يونيو 2009)

*بركه صلاته تكون معانا
ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بركه صلاته تكون معانا*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


----------

